# "Asian Water Fern" at Petco, Aquatic or semi? ANyone try it?



## jbrady33

Leaves look similar to anubias coffeefolia (broad and "rippled/ridged")

A little google work says it is related to African water fern, but is iffy on the emersed or submersed.

Anyone have this in their tank?


----------



## JunJunJenn

they will usually list the scientific name underneath the common name. Try googling that. I'm pretty sure that I did and it was not aquatic.


----------



## jbrady33

it appears to be Bolbitis heteroclita, lots of conflicting opinions from "Easy but slow!" to "not meant to be submerged". I'll take that as a "don't bother"


----------



## HybridHerp

wait, show me an image? I've been trying this plant for a bit and I think my main problem is that I haven't really gotten any good specimens of it. I found a place to get it from where they do keep it as aquatic so I don't think it is impossible.


----------



## jbrady33

Is at Petco in tubes (the small, under $5 tubes). Looked very much like this:


----------



## stevencaller

It does indeed look like a bolbitis plant to me too, i think they are ok submerged


----------



## Rony11

The plant in yr picture is indeed Bolbitis Heteroclita its from Indonesia. 
Bolbitis Heudelotii is known as african water fern. 
There is also a smaller version of Bolbitis heteroclita known as Bolbitis heteroclita difformis or Mini Bolbitis. 
And a much tiny version of this plant is Bolbitis Cuspidata very rare and equally slow growing plant.
They all are ferns so they have to be tied to a rock/mesh/driftwood.

Bolbitis Heteroclita is usually found and grown submerged. 
Some hobbyists have been able to grow it totally emersed but u need a lot I mean really a lot of patience. 
Also emersed the leaves look a bit different.
I got one plant (as a gift) of BH+and a few string of mosses (some rare) from a hobbyist here n I'm thankful to him. It is growing in my shrimps aquarium alongwith 8 other types of ferns. 
But it is super slow in growth (low tech conditions) has produced 3-4 leaves in 6 months.


----------



## Worried

*Omg*

I got a Asian water fern at Petco and I thought it was an aquatic plant. Now it is dying and I'm not sure what to do!!!


----------

